

Hack OF The Week : Octopress - vinitool76
http://gotchacode.blogspot.com/2012/09/hack-of-week-octopress.html

======
richo
He keeps calling it octopress, even though that's a blogging engine.

The software is called octogit, and I submitted a pull request to make it not
store your password in plaintext months ago that I believe still hasn't been
merged.

~~~
vinitool76
Sorry for the silly mistake on my part. Post is now corrected!

------
FiloSottile
The HN title is still incorrect, Octopress is that awesome blogging engine
(check it out), Octogit the GitHub command line extension. Also, for the Gists
check out gist (needs SSL patch) or jist on GH.

